# Thinking about fostering



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

For the foster/rescue helpers out there (and everyone who can advise) - 

I'm thinking about fostering for a local rescue. They have terriers. My first dog was a terrier and he is still #1 in my heart. Sorry, I digress. 

Currently in my home is a 9 lbs peke mix, male, neutered. A 10 months female GS, unspayed. The GS prefers little dogs and she thinks she's only 3 lbs big. She adores my trainer's border terrier puppies. I've the space inside and outside. What do you think I should consider and ask the rescue before trying it out? 

The rescue said I'm welcome to go visit this male terrier at her place with my dogs to see if they get along. If it doesn't work out, I can return the terrier with 2 wks notice. They pay medical bills, I pay food and... love of course. She doesn't know if the dog is house trained as its currently only kept outside. 

What should I consider / think about?


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I think it would be first one of the hardest things I ever did..and secondly, one of the most unselfish..I could not do it.. but bless you that can..jan


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

It seems like you have already had a lot of your questions answered by the lady who has him now. You will always have more questions though once you get there.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Why are you paying for food? A good rescue pays for everything. If needed, some ask you to pay for things initially then reimburse you after you give them receipts.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

This! I missed the part about you having to buy the food,and I agree that you should definitely get reimbursed if you have to buy the food yourself.




Elaine said:


> Why are you paying for food? A good rescue pays for everything. If needed, some ask you to pay for things initially then reimburse you after you give them receipts.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Ask _how _the med bills will be paid. One great rescue I fostered for would call the vet's office with a credit card, so that I didn't have to front the money. Another one my friend fostered for insisted that she pay the vet and promised to pay her back...then money was tight when she asked for reimbursement one week...then there was an emergency for some other dog that took all the cash the next week...and it was always something. It ended up being a lot of drama to get paid. I think it was a new all-breed rescue with little cash flow--that I would avoid.

Also ask about heartworm and flea preventative -- they should be provided too.

I would also ask about the average length of time until a foster is placed in a forever-home with this group. Of course, it may be shorter or longer for you, but it at least gives you a rough idea what to expect. 

Ask if you'll have "veto power" or at least be involved in selecting adopters. I need to feel 100% good about where my foster is going, or it will worry me to death after I hand over the leash. The only way I can bear the emotional anguish of saying goodbye is by being very, very certain that it's a terrific placement. 

For me, food isn't a big deal. The shelter I foster for would give me the food they serve in the shelter (Science Diet or Pedigree). I'd rather feed my fosters the same Fromm that my crew gets -- I believe it's better food. It's a small cost that's worth it to me.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I never foster so didn't know food should be provided. That's what the foster lady said. And I told her I'd be feeding raw since I don't have kibbles at home. 

This rescue is 100% foster home only, maybe they are low on funds? 

Medical bills are only for the pre-approved ones, don't know if I have to front the money. Good point, I'll ask. 

She said it averages between one to four months for the one she'd like me to foster. It looks like a mini GSD X chihuahua... I don't see terrier in it.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I strongly recommend you do not feed raw to the fosters. They haven't been on raw before you got them and won't be on it when they go to their new home. The whole point is for the rescue to pay for the food, which means kibble. You don't need to feed it to your own dogs. There's no excuse for them not to pay for food. I would not foster otherwise.

Be very sure you find out what and how they are going to pay for things before you do this. Some rescues will take you for all you're worth. Be careful. There are other rescues out there if this one doesn't work out.


----------



## bmerch (Sep 21, 2012)

I am fostering a Neo Mastiff right now. All rescues are different. Make sure you and the rescue are both clear on what you are responsible for while the dog is in your care. I pay for the dog food but the rescue takes care of the vetting. As for the feeding...this dog was being fed a raw diet when she came to us. The rescue left it up to me whether or not I wanted to continue or switch her over to kibble (which is what our dog is fed). The rescue understood how expensive feeding a raw diet could be. Fostering is a lot of work but very rewarding!  Good Luck!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Elaine, it is absolutely not true that a good rescue pays for the food. I have fostered for many good rescues and none of them paid for the food. And I did it gladly, I see fostering about giving not getting out of the rescue as much as possible. I fed my fosters the same as my own dogs. It is true that one can force the rescue to pay for every expense, which will mean that less is going to be left for medical and saving lives. Especially for smaller dogs the food does not cost that much and if people can afford it, there is nothing wrong that they pay for it.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I did feed my fosters raw, since they were with me for a longer time. Nothing wrong with that. It was good for the dogs, cleaned their teeth and everybody admired their coats. Fostering is not about pumping the rescue for as much as possible.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Agree with RebelGSD. We are on our fourth foster, we feed them what our dogs are fed, raw. One foster absolutely refused raw , he was put on Wellness Core, our "emergency kibble." 

Our rescue does not provide food/treats for fosters. We are supposed to get prior authorization for vet care and be reimbursed. We have, however, covered all of our fosters' vet expenses. We see them as a donation to the rescue. I definitely DO NOT mean to say you should. That is a personal decision and you should do whatever that is comfortable for you. 

Fostering is about giving. It is volunteer work, and volunteer work is not meant to be convenient. We are doing it for the dogs. Most of the dogs in our rescue are at foster homes, there are always a couple at a boarding facility who are waiting for foster homes. 

Fostering is a lot of work, but if you can find the time to do it, it is a very rewarding experience. You help to give an abandoned dog a second chance, you give him stability, you give him a home when he needs it the most, you can't put a price on that


----------



## hkarl (Oct 3, 2011)

It's pretty standard for fosters to pay for food -- we usually have.

Vet expenses are usually paid by the rescue, assuming the appointments have been okayed and setup by the rescue (you will likely need to use their vets). As others have mentioned, I'd be wary of reimbursement plans. 

We've occasionally contributed to vet expenses, but this was knowing that the costs would not be reimbursed; it was basically done as a partial sponsorship to encourage the rescue to take a dog into the program.

The best way to find a good rescue to work with is usually from a recommendation of someone you trust (who has worked with them), or at least by talking to people who have fostered for them.

Good luck.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Fostering is very rewarding! Good for you for considering it. 

I paid for the food for all of my fosters. I fostered several special needs fosters and one was recovering for PRAA surgery and had MegaE so I made him homemade food appropriate for his health condition. I have fostered for some organizations that provided food if you couldn't afford it but I think it's pretty standard for fosters to pay for food. 

The rescues I fostered for had the vet bill them directly so I didn't have to deal with reimbursements. 

I would ask to see their adoption application and contract to be they are a responsible rescue who do home checks, check vet and personal references, require dogs to be returned to the rescue if the adopter cannot keep them, etc. I would also ask how involved you will be in the decision making process for the foster's new home.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments. Give me more things to think about and discuss with the rescue. =)


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've never fostered for a rescue that pays for food. Never seen one do it, don't expect it. The cost of the food is tax deductible anyway.

It's really fun to foster. You may want to make sure you approve of their screening/applicant process since a dog you'r growing attached to will be going to a home that someone else usually chooses. 

Make sure you can foster while you have intact animals, and make sure any animal you foster of the opposite gender is neutered before coming home to you. 

Figure out which vets you can take dogs to, and their guidelines for what's covered there. It'd be a good idea to get a tag if the rescue doesn't provide you with one, extra crates if needed, collars and leashes for foster dogs. 

Dunno if you're interested, but here's a blog I keep of all of my fosters and experience with them. Fostering in Michigan


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> I've never fostered for a rescue that pays for food. Never seen one do it, don't expect it. The cost of the food is tax deductible anyway.
> 
> It's really fun to foster. You may want to make sure you approve of their screening/applicant process since a dog you'r growing attached to will be going to a home that someone else usually chooses.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog! I'm going to read it.


----------

